# What is your oldest piece of gear?



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

In preparing for the fall hunt I realized this would be my 25 th year for one of my hunting caps. I also realized that a duck brown hunting coat will be in the field this fall as a 4 th generation hand me down. This coat is at least 45 years old. Been repaired and getting pale but still put a smile on a youngsters face.

What other items besides guns are aged and treasured by you guys and gals.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

My wife.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WOW!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Qwack said:


> My wife.


  :rollin: Thank god she doesn't read the forum!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Old gear? Let's see. There are not too many things around that I used when I first started waterfowl hunting. I have a back-up pair of Sorel's that are now 25 years old. I have one sentimental Quack goose decoy that is 26 years old. I have some old Cabelas goose kites that are 26 years old. My old canoe is almost 40 years old. I remember when I bought it for about $220. Unlike Quack's wife, mine bought me a new field vest for pheasant hunting last Christmas. The old one was about 40 years old and handed down from my father.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

To be serious, I have a shooting stool/shellbox that my grandpa gave me around 25 years ago. My boat motor is close to 30 years old too. But the wife is still the oldest :lol:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

But, like Ron's old coat, she still puts a smile on your face. Right? (I'm trying to help you here... Chris charges an arm and a leg to block spouse's IP addresses).

M.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've got a case of shells that my grandfather gave to me 20 years ago. They were already old then. He thought I might be able to use them for target practice. Ended up being Peters, Winchester, Remington Nitro, and Monark. Scrolled Brass shot shells.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

My grand fathers hunting coat. I never had a chance to meet the man. I would guess it is about 80 years old.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have a springfield 12ga single shot that has a hammer -that I bought from a really old guy 40 years ago & it looked old then (paid $5 for it) my son used it one year at age 8 - I shot it from the hip once, :idiot: about 35 yrs ago at a jackrabbit in the ditch & the hammer went into my hand between the pointer & the thumb :roll:


----------

